
California cities, school districts pushed to the brink of insolvency - jadence
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/04/22/walters-california-cities-school-districts-pushed-to-the-brink-of-insolvency/
======
aurizon
Well "fearing candor would spark a backlash." No shit, give in to union blood
suckers as a trend and they will suck you dry...

